# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Simple Chuck Key and Drill Bit Storage for a Drill Press

## DIYTheArtofWood

Hello everyone, I have a very inexpensive little hack for storing your chuck key and a few drill bits on a drill press. This hack works very well and I feel is more effective and a little safer than using a chain to hang the chuck key. Check the short video below. Note - I must have had rare earth magnets on my brain this day, these are actually just regular high powered ceramic magnets but either will work. Enjoy.

----------

